# Stihl paint color and technique



## flbosco (Apr 26, 2009)

does stihl sell the white paint used on crankcase and clutch cover. I bought an 026 pro off of CL and though motor and is good, saw needs some comestic help. I incorrectly assumed this was just regular white , but doesn't appear so when I hold up my paint job to an new stihl saw. 

2nd question.... once painted should I heat or "bake" the paint , if so how do I do that (what temp etc..) thanks folks


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 26, 2009)

flbosco said:


> does stihl sell the white paint used on crankcase and clutch cover. I bought an 026 pro off of CL and though motor and is good, saw needs some comestic help. I incorrectly assumed this was just regular white , but doesn't appear so when I hold up my paint job to an new stihl saw.
> 
> 2nd question.... once painted should I heat or "bake" the paint , if so how do I do that (what temp etc..) thanks folks



The "white" is actually grey. I PM'd you.


----------



## andrew346 (Apr 27, 2009)

i had the same problem as you.. got a 2nd hand saw which needed a bit of a tidy up cosmetically. Read here about the Stihl grey paint and marched to my dealer with the item number- problem was here in Northern ireland we only have one main stihl dealer (lots of smaller satellite dealers who go through the one main dealer) and although theyre nice to chat to.. theyre not that good when it comes to requests for more unusual items.. like paint, roller chain catcher or dp mufflers! The closest he could go was to point me in the direction of the stihl brand tree marking aerosols!!

Anyway i was back on this site searching old posts and some GENIUS suggested "Ford tractor gray" paint. i had no problem getting it and it was a really good match. (i must look back now and find out who it was and rep him now i know how to do that! 

regards andrew


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 27, 2009)

GENIUS................ that's a BIG stretch...trust me. WDO


----------



## andrew346 (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=87542&highlight=ford+grey

with pics to prove-if you cant get original stihl paint the ford greys pretty good!!

Whitedog dont sell yourself short


----------



## K5krawler (Apr 27, 2009)

I happened to go to the powder coater today to have my Stihl parts powder coated and when we went through his custom color palette we could not find one color that was a match for the Stihl Grey. HOWEVER, we happened to find a primer that he carriers (still powder coat) that has the same gloss and exact same color as the OEM parts I brought him off my 084AV !!!!

$10 bucks he's preparing and coating my starter cover!!!


----------



## flbosco (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Went to Tractor Supply and got some "Ford Grey" today. What a pleasure to learn from those who have "already been there" . This site is awesome..

Off for a George ####el on the rocks... Axe Men in 10 minutes


----------



## K5krawler (Apr 28, 2009)

Just got back from the powder coater today. I think he did an AMAZING JOB. If anybody is interested I will see if he will do it for you guys!


----------



## spankrz (Apr 28, 2009)

i know of stihl oem spray paint in a can, but i'm not sure if you can still get it. check with your dealer they may be able to order some.i have an old can of the grey on the shelf. it's from the 80's though.


----------



## bob-o52 (May 22, 2009)

I thought I would try Ford Gray to paint my Stihl clutch covers. Not even close, works great as Homelite Gray. Discovered there are 2 Ford Grays, I ordered Ford light gray, works GREAT! Got 2 cans from Agra- Supply for 8 bucks delivered. Stihl Gray 12 bucks per 12 oz.can plus 6 bucks shipping. Thanks


----------



## rallen (Jan 20, 2014)

K5krawler said:


> Just got back from the powder coater today. I think he did an AMAZING JOB. If anybody is interested I will see if he will do it for you guys!


 I know this post goes back a few years, but has anyone identified a source for a powdercoat grey that is a good match for the Stihl off-white/grey? Thanks.


----------



## z71mike (Jan 20, 2014)

Send a PM to Glock37 (Mike) and ask him about the powder he used in this thread: 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/239765/


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 20, 2014)

Go to TSC.
Look for the farm implement paint.
The "Ford Lt Grey" is a near exact match!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 20, 2014)

The Stihl paints both have no fuel resistance AT ALL. The grey covers well, but the orange takes 10-15 coats to cover. It's entirely useless.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 20, 2014)

Brad hows the powder on the 041 G holding up.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 20, 2014)

glock37 said:


> Brad hows the powder on the 041 G holding up.


I thought he sold it?


----------



## glock37 (Jan 20, 2014)

He had 2 sold one and kept one i believe 

Im doing a 026 restoration soon


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 20, 2014)

I kept the one that I fully restored. It's a shelf queen. I only ran it once, enough to prove it's mechanics. Sure is purdy!


----------



## rallen (Jan 20, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Go to TSC.
> Look for the farm implement paint.
> The "Ford Lt Grey" is a near exact match!!!


 
I saw the Ford Lt Grey, and it is close, though just a tad more blue, I think. I just got done taking the yellow out of the plastic starter housing of the 009...read about a neat trick using concentrated hydrogen peroxide to coat it and then let it sit in the sun for a day...it really is amazing. Anyways, with the yellow out, it most definitely has more of a slight green tint to it than blue, though the TSC paint would have been just fine.

I bought a can of the Stihl grey and stripped it down to bare metal in many places. Then I used self-etching primer, followed by the Stihl paint. It took FOREVER to harden...I suspect because I followed the primer directions and applied the Stihl paint right away. If I do it again, and use that primer, I will definitely let it age for a bit before starting with the finish coats. I also used the Rustoleum clear coat, and found it had a tendency to want to melt the Stihl paint as well. Once hard, it's fine, but again, one needs some patience. Not sure if the Krylon product would behave any differently or not. Even with the clear coat, as others have noted, the spray can finishes are not terribly durable; I already have a couple of chips. For the effort involved, if you can justify the equipment or are going to do a few saws, I think powder coating is the way to go for durability.

The nameplate had a fair number of scuffs and nicks on it, but I found a paint pen in an off-brand at Michael's that is almost a perfect match for the Stihl orange, and touched up the knicks in the orange, and used a black paint pen for the scuffed letters, followed by clear coating it before putting it back on the starter cover. It isn't perfect, but it is much better, and good enough since I expect to put some wear and tear from use on the saw. My intention was just to give the outside some love to reflect all the attention I gave the inside!

I did splurge and buy a new micro mini 12" bar so I could use three 12" loops I picked up from a landscape guy who replaces his trimmer chains every job. They were almost like new, and I was VERY impressed by how well the narrow kerf pulls through the wood; I would not have guessed it was a green chain. I have an 012 almost done that I will put the standard picco .050 pitch chain and am curious how they compare.

Robert


----------



## brian22 (Jan 21, 2014)

The part # for the stihl grey paint is 0000 000 2102. I just ordered a can but I might look into the ford paint.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 21, 2014)

bought the ford paint from tsc today. exact match almost


----------



## brian22 (Jan 21, 2014)

Can anybody post some pics of a ford grey painted saw?


----------



## glock37 (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/041g-a-saw-i-thought-i-might-never-own.207861/page-6

Here's the Powder we put on Brads 2 041 G's


----------



## redfin (Jan 21, 2014)

Rallan, what's the trick with the peroxcide?


----------



## redfin (Jan 21, 2014)

brian22 said:


> Can anybody post some pics of a ford grey painted saw?



Did this a few weeks ago.


----------



## super3 (Jan 21, 2014)

brian22 said:


> Can anybody post some pics of a ford grey painted saw?


----------



## glock37 (Jan 21, 2014)

very nice is that spray paint or powder ?

is it getting ported ?


----------



## brian22 (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow . Those look great. Nice work


----------



## redfin (Jan 22, 2014)

glock37 said:


> very nice is that spray paint or powder ?
> 
> is it getting ported ?



this is the rattlecan light ford grey from tsc. its the first 044 I have owned so it will reamin stock until im bored and most likely will be shipped off for a massaged 046 top.


----------



## rallen (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, I used the Stihl rattle can noted above for my last saw, and the color match is perfect, of course. But it is not terribly durable. HOWEVER, I found that I could spray it into the cap and create a little pool of touch-up enamel, to be applied with a q-tip to chips, and it works great on both new chips and old ones, when a few chips don't justify the effort to repaint. I found that initially the paint from the can is very thin, but if one lets the volatiles evaporate from the cap/cup for a few minutes, one can get a thicker coating which is nice for the first touch-up on the chip since it fills. I then followed up with the thinner, non-evaporated paint pool which seemed to melt everything together to make an almost invisible touch-up repair. 

Glock37 (Mike) above suggested the following RAL colors as matches for Stihl:

_the old white: RAL 7035 
the old red: RAL 3000 "fire red" 
orange: RAL 2004 
new white: RAL 9010_

I have ordered a decent size paint chip from Columbia Coatings in Tennessee for the "old white" RAL 7035 Light Grey, to compare and see how close the color match is. I will report back. The "new white" appears to be VERY white, and much lighter than the grey on my 009, 012, 026, 034. The RAL color numbers appear to be an industry recognized color standard for powder coat colors.

Robert


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2014)

glock37 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/041g-a-saw-i-thought-i-might-never-own.207861/page-6
> 
> Here's the Powder we put on Brads 2 041 G's



These saws where done with 7035 RAL

the 9010 was done on these saws my 064 ,038Mag ll and a 041 super

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-064-restoration.239765/

Stihl has used so many different tints of white

since being fresh its going to look different from a older paint sample

you really see it when tring to match orange

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/restoring-a-pioneer-p50.205588/

Check out the Husky 2100CD it glows and he had to get new plastic too match as close as he could

Randy's p50 the paint was flaking off before Now 

it is a Shelf queen Now !


----------



## K5krawler (Feb 12, 2014)

rallen said:


> I know this post goes back a few years, but has anyone identified a source for a powdercoat grey that is a good match for the Stihl off-white/grey? Thanks.


 I apologize for just getting to this now. This new page has me all screwed up. The powder coat in question is what is called a Primer, there are several types of primer colors, but this one was the closest.


----------



## 066blaster (Feb 12, 2014)

Though the store bought spray paint may look pretty. It usually doesn't contain a hardener and remains relatively soft. It will scratch and get scraped off easily
And gas and carb cleaner will mess it up.


----------



## 066blaster (Feb 12, 2014)

I have been thinking about having some parts chromed or nickel plated.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone have some info on the orange that would have been used on the Stihl 070? Mine has been repainted and is all the same tannish whitish color. I'd like to repaint the top cover orange so it at least looks Stihlish. I'm not restoring it, just need something "close". Ive never painted any part of a chainsaw before...


----------



## Overkill338 (Jan 14, 2018)

I know I'm digging up an old thread. But do you Primer with white or gray if you Primer at all before using the Ford gray? I want to restore my 360.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 15, 2018)

I've done both in the past but believe you're better off with a self-etching primer over bare metal. If the saw is going to be used, it's probably going get some chips or wear anyway. I do recommend a couple thin top coats of clear poly to protect from gas and oil. I put these on while the last color coat is still a little tacky.


----------



## Overkill338 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## TheTone (Jan 15, 2018)

If you decide on a rattle can orange with a clear coat, I've had good luck with Krylon Mandarin Gloss (search mandarin in this forum for pictures). A Kubota orange has also been posted as a good match.


----------



## CJH (Jan 16, 2018)

Here's one Kubota 2 orange (new Kubota orange) 011AV, sitting on the paint used, and the hardener.

The 011AVT is a blend of 5 parts Ford light gray and 1 part white, same hardener. 

Both were bead blasted & primed with epoxy 2k paint, clear coated with 2 part automotive clear. A lot of work for sure!

The other 011AVT is a newer saw with plastic covers. Will likely prime with automotive plastic adhesion promoter and the Ford gray.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 5, 2022)

andrew346 said:


> i had the same problem as you.. got a 2nd hand saw which needed a bit of a tidy up cosmetically. Read here about the Stihl grey paint and marched to my dealer with the item number- problem was here in Northern ireland we only have one main stihl dealer (lots of smaller satellite dealers who go through the one main dealer) and although theyre nice to chat to.. theyre not that good when it comes to requests for more unusual items.. like paint, roller chain catcher or dp mufflers! The closest he could go was to point me in the direction of the stihl brand tree marking aerosols!!
> 
> Anyway i was back on this site searching old posts and some GENIUS suggested "Ford tractor gray" paint. i had no problem getting it and it was a really good match. (i must look back now and find out who it was and rep him now i know how to do that!
> 
> regards andrew


You guys are all color blind cause I tried that ford tractor Grey and it ain't anywhere close


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 5, 2022)

Don't waste yalls money the for paint is no where near a match


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 6, 2022)

K-techcowboy said:


> You guys are all color blind cause I tried that ford tractor Grey and it ain't anywhere close


I must have gotten a bad batch. Not museum quality but real close.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 6, 2022)

Lol


buzz sawyer said:


> I must have gotten a bad batch. Not museum quality but real close.


 Yea or maybe there's 2 different ones


----------



## WI-790R (Mar 7, 2022)

I also used Prismatic Powder RAL 7035 on this 076 Super.


----------



## glock37 (Mar 7, 2022)

WI-790R said:


> I also used Prismatic Powder RAL 7035 on this 076 Super.



Very nice job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WI-790R (Mar 7, 2022)

glock37 said:


> Very nice job
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Your saws always look top notch!


----------



## glock37 (Mar 7, 2022)

How do you protect bearing bores and seal area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Mar 7, 2022)

WI-790R said:


> Thank you. Your saws always look top notch!



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WI-790R (Mar 7, 2022)

glock37 said:


> How do you protect bearing bores and seal area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if you’re asking me, but I screwed the crankcase halves together and taped over the bearing/seal areas. Then powdercoated it as an assembly. I ran an xacto blade around the seam. Not sure I would have had to do that (the blade around the seam I mean) but it seemed like a good idea at the time. The halves did separate easily.


----------



## glock37 (Mar 8, 2022)

WI-790R said:


> Not sure if you’re asking me, but I screwed the crankcase halves together and taped over the bearing/seal areas. Then powdercoated it as an assembly. I ran an xacto blade around the seam. Not sure I would have had to do that (the blade around the seam I mean) but it seemed like a good idea at the time. The halves did separate easily.



I use old bearings that i cut and knocked the centers out and pushed them in bores too blast and powder 
Also a silcone stopper in seal area 

All gasket get taped and threaded holes are plugged 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KASH (Mar 8, 2022)

You better throw some bleach in the washing machine your parts look a little bit gray.
Kash


----------



## glock37 (Mar 8, 2022)

KASH said:


> You better throw some bleach in the washing machine your parts look a little bit gray.
> Kash



Cust wanted the older gray he loves it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 8, 2022)

WI-790R said:


> I also used Prismatic Powder RAL 7035 on this 076 Super.


Where do you find that stuff?


----------



## MikeRock (Mar 8, 2022)

Has anyone used a red color to match the early 041's? My first saw, still have it. It is definitly red, not a shade of orange. 1968 or earlier.


----------



## glock37 (Mar 8, 2022)

Ral 3000 fire red 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeRock (Mar 8, 2022)

RAL 3000 fire red.
Wow, nailed it in one!! Thank you so much. I've had folks tell me that Stihl never had a 'red', this saw sure is red. Flipped the air cleaner cover over to get an unweathered surface and that RAL 3000 is SO exact!!
God bless,
Mike Rock


----------



## KASH (Mar 8, 2022)

My s10 041 030 and 08s are red they switched to orange in the early 70s also changed the logo to just saying Stihl.I like the red better and love the old tree logo.
Kash


----------



## MikeRock (Mar 8, 2022)

That's the right time for sure. First saw red, then an orange one, then another red, from the dealer. Stock was changing over and he had both on the shelf. In Rapid City.
They changed the cover design a bit too, went from gentle radius edges to the angular one, 69-71 time frame again. Same time we had the heavy chaps the USDA wanted us to wear. They worked well. When you're young and bull strong, they didn't weigh much. Now.......well, they must be getting heavier. Same way my pants seem to shrink with time... Had 28" waist then, now 32-4". )


----------



## KASH (Mar 8, 2022)

My winter cutting pants are green wool with ballistic nylon sewn inserts.
I have the opposite problem used to be 34 waist now 30 used to wear a belt now suspenders.If this keeps up I will have to jump around in the shower to get clean .
Kash


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 9, 2022)

MikeRock said:


> Has anyone used a red color to match the early 041's? My first saw, still have it. It is definitly red, not a shade of orange. 1968 or earlier.


Negative sir


----------



## TheTone (Mar 9, 2022)

K-techcowboy said:


> You guys are all color blind cause I tried that ford tractor Grey and it ain't anywhere close




I believe there are two Ford grays. The Light Ford Gray from TSC is the match. This is a farm implement paint so it should be as tough as you can get from a rattle can. When they say it takes 24 hours to dry, they aren't kidding. The only way to get real fuel resistance is with 2 part epoxy or powder coating. I give the Light Ford Gray a couple of light coats of Helmsman clear semi-gloss spar urethane for a little more protection. If you go too heavy with this clear, it starts to yellow.


----------



## RobertTX (Mar 9, 2022)

This is an 031 I just redid. The paint is PPG automotive urethane Omni MTK. It is a one stage paint no clear coat. I did another one about 10 years ago it still looks great.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 10, 2022)

glock37 said:


> I use old bearings that i cut and knocked the centers out and pushed them in bores too blast and powder
> Also a silcone stopper in seal area
> 
> All gasket get taped and threaded holes are plugged
> ...


It'd be kinda hard for me to put something that clean into the work line-up. Very nice


TheTone said:


> I believe there are two Ford grays. The Light Ford Gray from TSC is the match. This is a farm implement paint so it should be as tough as you can get from a rattle can. When they say it takes 24 hours to dry, they aren't kidding. The only way to get real fuel resistance is with 2 part epoxy or powder coating. I give the Light Ford Gray a couple of light coats of Helmsman clear semi-gloss spar urethane for a little more protection. If you go too heavy with this clear, it starts to yellow.


Yesir your correct. I waz looking at my can and it says pre 1965 then realized there are 2 colors. Luckily I have more saws with translucent tanks but I dont mind a little touch up here and there. I'm one of those weird guys that doesn't pour gas like pouring beer into a mug. I hardly every spill. I might even look into a different clear to avoid the yellowing or maybe just go without. I use mine so often they'll only be perfect after reassembly. The only saw I might consider using less is my 066 red-light but only it oem parts become impossible to get in a few years or something. She just runs so good though with a bb jug.


----------



## Doug H (Sunday at 9:57 PM)

These are reportedly the GERMAN paint codes for Stihl paint, I don't know how to translate to American paint codes. Old _Stihl white_ is German _paint_ code RAL 7035. Old _Stihl_ Red/Orange is RAL 3000. New _Stihl_ orange is RAL 2004. New _Stihl white_ is RAL 9010. Hope this helps.


----------



## glock37 (Monday at 10:20 AM)

7035 powder and hi temp black on muffler


----------

